# Recent Picture of The Rock



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> Dude looks to be even bigger than before. Looks about 280


F'n beast.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like he got some supply from Steiner.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

he still 260 actually less than his weight in 99-2000-2001


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

:hmm: He should totally grow a Kimbo Slice beard.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow he looks massive. Bigger than he did at Wrestlemania...and that was only a few weeks ago.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He's not known as The Rock for nothing.

Seriously, he looks huge. He on something?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Beast. He's playing a bodybuilder in a new movie, PAIN and GAIN:


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

His forearms need more work, and his biceps need less work


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks like he gained muscle for a movie.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dude is jacked. :gun:


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

The-Rock-Says said:


> He's not known as The Rock for nothing.
> 
> Seriously, he looks huge. He on something?


I believe that is because the film he is shooting right now Pain & Gain is about two bodybuilders who are the leaders of an extortion and kidnapping plot. Don't know how good it will be as it is being directed by Michael Bay.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope he tones down for next years Mania.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Of course he'll tone down for Mania. He's all about speed and shit. Just a movie role. Remember back in 2005 when everyone thought he was sick just because he lost like 25 lbs for a role? I was laughing my ass off. The way he looked back then was how a guy his height is supposed to look who didn't work out 4x a week. He has great genetics. It's no big deal for him to put on weight with ease. He's been body building since he was 15 years old, man.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm missing him on tv already. I wonder when his next appearance will be.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Apparently, he and Steiner work at the same gym.

But yeah, beast mode.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

maybe he is focusing more on gainning more muscles


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow wish I could gain that much muscle in such a short period.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Steroids.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

TexasTornado said:


> Wow wish I could gain that much muscle in such a short period.


You could tweet him for his work out regimen and what he eats? Someone that big has to eat lean protein in their weight in grams about 6x a day. It takes alot of discipline.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

that pic looks like hes on roids


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> Steroids.


yes he is taking setroids and risking his health when he even doesn't need the fucking money!!!
they guy said million times he doesn't take any shit some people actually work hard to be in shape and this guy is real genetic freak look to his pics when he was 12 compared to the other kids


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

I doubt he's on roid considering he's been a big mother fucker since he was a teen and doesn't get injured frequently and have any major health issues like the rest of the juice monkeys.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Is he juicing it up? The dude keeps getting bigger and bigger. Something's got to give.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

TexasTornado said:


> Wow wish I could gain that much muscle in such a short period.


Call Big Poppa Pump. He's your hook up, yo. Holla if you see him.



Tony316 said:


> Steroids.


Nah. He's _always_ working out now. It's not like getting that big is impossible or anything.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

the fox said:


> yes he is taking setroids and risking his health when he even doesn't need the fucking money!!!
> they guy said million times he doesn't take any shit some people actually work hard to be in shape and this guy is real genetic freak look to his pics when he was 12 compared to the other kids


Lol.



Freeloader said:


> Nah. He's _always_ working out now. It's not like getting that big is impossible or anything.


Lol.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.


lol lol lol
i hope you feel better now fpalm


----------



## Deadman8 (Sep 22, 2005)

You are only kidding yourselves if you think you can get that body without steroids with such a short amount of time no less. 
My father has been working out since he was 16, practically every day, protein diet and all and he looks pretty good. 
But only with steroids you can achieve beast mode so stop believing in fairy tales.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Holy shit he's jacked. Probably won't see him again for a while and I hope he doesn't look like this when he's lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

100% natty.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

Deadman8 said:


> You are only kidding yourselves if you think you can get that body without steroids with such a short amount of time no less.
> My father has been working out since he was 16, practically every day, protein diet and all and he looks pretty good.
> But only with steroids you can achieve beast mode so stop believing in fairy tales.


What a shitty generalization. No disrespect to your father, but your basing your opinion that the Rock is on roids because your father doesn't look anything like him after all his years of lifting? I mean come on dude. The Rock is a hollywood actor with millions of dollars, his job is to look beastly for his movie parts. I'm going to assume he uses only the best and most proficient supplements and workout equipment. 

It's such a shitty thing to just automatically assume steroids. Give the dude the benefit of the doubt, from all accounts he dedicates his life to this and works his ass off.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Deadman8 said:


> You are only kidding yourselves if you think you can get that body without steroids with such a short amount of time no less.
> My father has been working out since he was 16, practically every day, protein diet and all and he looks pretty good.
> But only with steroids you can achieve beast mode so stop believing in fairy tales.



so what exactly changed this much?
the pic in this thread clearly made him look bigger because i found pics from the last couple of days and he didn't look different



















those two pics in the last three days


















https://p.twimg.com/AqtpiyTCEAAMqEx.jpg


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Sure that uber-jacked pic is not his stunt double? I saw a pic of his stunt double and the guy looks really, really similar.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Gotta be on Juice...I hope not


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

Reminiscent of Batista almost.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Twistaeffect2005 said:


> The Rock is a hollywood actor with millions of dollars, his job is to look beastly for his movie parts. I'm going to assume he uses only the best and most proficient supplements and workout equipment.
> 
> .


Stallone and Schwarzenegger made and had 100000 times the money The Great One has..it didnt stop them from Juicing


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

everyone look to the pics i posted!
the guy look the same exactly like early this month and last month
nothing changed atleast from what i see


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

He's not on steroids. Last time he was he ended up having to have an op for his man boobs that grew  

He just has the genes for it. He wouldn't risk his health for a movie role. At least one like Pain and Gain.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

stonefort said:


> Sure that uber-jacked pic is not his stunt double? I saw a pic of his stunt double and the guy looks really, really similar.


Nope, that's Rock. He posted the picture on his facebook


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

He looks bigger in the OP than he actually is like the fox posted, that's from his twitter. Rock has the best supplements and workout trainers in the world in Hollywood, he can lose and gain muscle with ease because that's what actors do to get different roles. Besides, he's a naturally gifted beast since he was 12, all natural. A guy like him is too smart and has too much pride to take something like steroids, read his twitter from time to time.

About his new movie:


> *Behind The Scenes of Pain And Gain with Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if we're talking about his Hollywood career:


> *"The Rock" Dwayne Johnson accepted the Action Star of the Decade award at a Hollywood industry CinemaCon event in Las Vegas Monday night.* Rock re-tweeted a note from the Motion Picture Association of America (MPAA) reading: "Congrats The Rock for being named Action Star of the Decade! #CinemaCon #PeoplesElbow."


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

As natural as Cena.


----------



## vG-MONEYv (Dec 1, 2010)

LOL @ the people defending him.
The guy is clearly on steroids.


----------



## kendalag (Jan 13, 2005)

vG-MONEYv said:


> LOL @ the people defending him.
> The guy is clearly on steroids.


I love The Rock and all, but I agree, he's at least on HGH, I mean he's comically ripped right now. He's a Hollywood actor and that's what so many of the action stars use. I mean the guy looks more jacked than Alistair Overeem. 99% of the time, there's limits to what you can naturally reach in terms of physique. I've seen additional pics online today from the set and he looks even bigger than some posted here. 

I don't think he would pass a wellness test today ... and honestly, if he's going from this film, to Fast & Furious 6 ... to Hercules, he's not going to be likely able to pass a wellness test for a while ... of course, I sort of doubt he would have to anyway.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

kendalag said:


> I don't think he would pass a wellness test today ... and honestly, if he's going from this film, to Fast & Furious 6 ... to Hercules, he's not going to be likely able to pass a wellness test for a while ... of course, I sort of doubt he would have to anyway.


Good thing he'll never have to take a Wellness Test, right?

But yeah, those arms are ridiculous.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Guys..Really...who cares? While all of you are bitching about how a man looks, he's making millions (and millions) in another movie. Move on.

Besides: Regardless of if he takes roids or not (doubt it, anyone who knows anything about the rock knows he hasn't been known to take roids for a while, i think he did it in the early 90's then stopped, and even then he was an early twenty something experimenting; correct me if I'm wrong) ya'll act like other wrestlers haven't done it and they get a pass? 

Look at HHH in 1999, then look at HHH in 2002. HMMMMM.

Look at Cena in 2003, look at Cena in 2009

Look at Eddy Guerrero in 1999, look at him in 2004. The list goes on - not justifying it but if you're gonna judge someone, might as well judge everyone right?


----------



## kendalag (Jan 13, 2005)

All those wrestlers were clearly on roids back then ... that's not even questionable and they don't get a pass from me ... I'd consider them equal, but I just don't care either way, it's his choice. I'll watch his films and watch him wrestle regardless. 



Clique said:


> Good thing he'll never have to take a Wellness Test, right?
> 
> But yeah, those arms are ridiculous.


Yep ... :lol It is weird how much less muscle he had for a while for some of his roles a few years back compared to now. Doing GI Joe, Fast & Furious & Hercules stuff will require a ripped actor.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

the fox said:


> yes he is taking setroids and risking his health when he even doesn't need the fucking money!!!
> they guy said million times he doesn't take any shit some people actually work hard to be in shape and this guy is real genetic freak look to his pics when he was 12 compared to the other kids


This ^

Cena is actually the same way, I was surprised to find out. Was way into body building in high school and eats with extreme discipline and careful attention to his diet. His clean living is a big part of why WWE pushes him so hard and he's the face of the company. That and his selfless service to charities and showing up to everything on time.

Rock is the same way. Some people are just more genetically gifted than others. Knew a few of them in high school, no matter how much working out you did it never seemed you could keep up with them.


----------



## John_Sheena22 (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow, I didnt know he goes to same gym with Scott Steiner.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Man bret took roids too keep up his body
What the fuck is Rock taking. HGHcocktails?

Anyways pretty impressive for 1month roidsornoroids


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

He looks like an absolute TANK.


----------



## vG-MONEYv (Dec 1, 2010)

The Main Headliner said:


> Guys..Really...who cares? While all of you are bitching about how a man looks, he's making millions (and millions) in another movie. Move on.
> 
> Besides: Regardless of if he takes roids or not (doubt it, anyone who knows anything about the rock knows he hasn't been known to take roids for a while, i think he did it in the early 90's then stopped, and even then he was an early twenty something experimenting; correct me if I'm wrong) ya'll act like other wrestlers haven't done it and they get a pass?
> 
> ...


Oh im not bitching, i dont give a fuck if he's on the juice or not, hes the one doing it not me.
Im just saying it clear as day that his on something, and im laughing at these people who are denying it.
I would be willing to bet 100 bucks that the rock wouldn't pass a wellness test right now. 
A real one, not a wwe one


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Deadman8 said:


> You are only kidding yourselves if you think you can get that body without steroids with such a short amount of time no less.
> My father has been working out since he was 16, practically every day, protein diet and all and he looks pretty good.
> But only with steroids you can achieve beast mode so stop believing in fairy tales.


Well is your father the fucking Rock?...Yeah I didn't think so.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

fuck he looks jacked up! he is more ripped than ever. Definitely his best shape of all time even though in some periods of the AE he was bigger but never this ripped!!!!
<who cares if it´s roids!!!!??????


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

stonefort said:


> Sure that uber-jacked pic is not his stunt double? I saw a pic of his stunt double and the guy looks really, really similar.


fpalm

Tattoos.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

I wish I looked like that


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

That pic is ridiculous. His arm is thicker than some people's upper bodies ffs.


----------



## Johnny_XTREME (Feb 28, 2012)

It's funny and pathetic, at the same time, how many people always think that when a guy is big he must be on steroids. It's always been with Cena haters "yeah, he's so big, he must be doing steroids", now it's the same with the Rock. Have you ever considered for some guys it's much easier to gain weight and huge muscles? I wonder if all this 'juicing' talk comes from pure jealousy. Just because even if you worked out without roids your whole life and you never looked that huge doesn't mean anyone who actually looks like that is juicing. Yeah, it takes whole f'n lot of hard work, diets etc. But it's possible to do it without steroids, get over it.


----------



## wwetrex (Feb 9, 2009)

Seriously this picture is astonishing. I haven't seen a person grow this much in such a short period of time. He looks like a Monstar from Space Jam now.

P.S. I'm surprised nobody typed the usual "...It's because he's half black." comment.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Holy shit!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

First reaction: No fuckin way. :lol


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Somebody has been juicing. He looks way bigger since wrestlemania ans that was only 3 weeks ago


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I dont think anybody could get too much bigger in three weeks juicing or not. You'd be surprised how much someone with the Rock's physique can change by tensing and throwing on a tanktop.


----------



## Bluze (Jun 28, 2011)

It's funny how clueless people are with regards to bodybuilding. You just can't get that big without steroids. Look at some pictures of natural bodybuilding champions such as Hugo Rivera and compare to The Rock. 

Still, The Rock has to train very hard to get that big, even on steroids.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, so many idiots on here, assuming that you can pop a few steroids and become instantly STACKED.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Beastmode Engaged....

Current Mission Objective: Destroy all.


----------



## Bluze (Jun 28, 2011)

ashes11 said:


> Wow, so many idiots on here, assuming that you can pop a few steroids and become instantly STACKED.


I never said that. Obviously, The Rock put plenty of work in. He has gradually become bigger over time. But the size he is now, is impossible to attain without steroids.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Bluze said:


> I never said that. Obviously, The Rock put plenty of work in. He has gradually become bigger over time. But the size he is now, is *impossible to attain without steroids*.


You say that like its some proven scientific fact. Unless you saw The Rock taking steroids with your own eyes, you don't know if he is or not. You can't just look at a pic and say: oh yes on steroids and pass it off as fact. How about he works very hard at what he does? Maybe he knows what to eat, how and when to work out etc to gain/lose muscles for movies and such? How is that so impossible?


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

He ain't got shit on my arms!


----------



## Bluze (Jun 28, 2011)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> You say that like its some proven scientific fact. Unless you saw The Rock taking steroids with your own eyes, you don't know if he is or not. You can't just look at a pic and say: oh yes on steroids and pass it off as fact. How about he works very hard at what he does? Maybe he knows what to eat, how and when to work out etc to gain/lose muscles for movies and such? How is that so impossible?


It's called common sense. But I guess there is no point in arguing with a mark.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Bluze said:


> It's called common sense. But I guess there is no point in arguing with a mark.


Common sense? Wow I didn't know it was so easy to prove something by looking at a picture!!


----------



## nailz_jaggzy (May 21, 2007)

Someone's been hitting the roids, he looks WAY bigger than he was at WM28 and that was only a few weeks ago..


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Dude has been hitting the test p, tren a and dbol hard since mania


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Rock is nattier than nattygraham


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TexasTornado said:


> Wow wish I could gain that much muscle in such a short period.




All you need is dem vitamins, hard work, and prayer BROTHER!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Bulked up for the movie. Its based on roids and bodybuilding.













From there it looks like he hasn't gotten too big, that camera angle and pose did it for that other pic. He still looks the same weeks ago to me.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock you sick freak!


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Hard to believe that he would not take steroids TBH. But at times we still won't know anything for sure since we don't follow him 24/7. Can genes really be enough for this stuff? If so throw me some articles and let me read about this phenomenon. *


----------



## The Bad Lad (Apr 2, 2012)

He is so obviously juicing it's not even funny, those who think he isn't do some freaking research into bodybuilding. My guess is lots of GH for that man. He dwarfs cena who is practically a poster child for roid use. More to the point, don't know why it see
seems to offend people.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

His arm is bigger than the head of the guy behind him. Jesus he's big. 

I wouldn't say steroids, I just think now he isn't on the road and hasn't been for years, he has much more time for the gym. He acts a lot, but when he's not in a scene or shooting he can be in the gym, whereas when he wasn't wrestling he was travelling and doing meet and greets constantly.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

roiding


----------



## INFERN0 (Apr 4, 2007)

I think considering this, that he was already training for size in the lead to WM which is most likely why he gassed


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

I got some hq photos 



Spoiler: The Rock


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

That man was the size of Cena when he was 16. I dont see the big deal. Samoan + african american genes. Samoans are all really bulky and fat by nature. african americans physically larger. combine the bith, with heavy training, you get Rock


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> His arm is bigger than the head of the guy behind him. Jesus he's big.
> 
> I wouldn't say steroids, I just think now he isn't on the road and hasn't been for years, he has much more time for the gym. He acts a lot, but when he's not in a scene or shooting he can be in the gym, whereas when he wasn't wrestling he was travelling and doing meet and greets constantly.


You heard the Boston promo..he works out for at least an hour and half after breakfast.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

Heckrashi said:


> That man was the size of Cena when he was 16. I dont see the big deal. Samoan + african american genes. Samoans are all really bulky and fat by nature. african americans physically larger. combine the bith, with heavy training, you get Rock


I agree, I'm half Samoan and I've always been naturally thicker than everyone I know. Problem is. One night of junk food and I get fat as shit!


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Pleas stop stretching out the pages. Just post a link to these pictures instead. *


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

If he's juicing for the time-being, so what? If he's doing it temporarily to have a certain look for a few movies he's shooting in a row, it's no big deal, as long as he isn't abusing them. I doubt the studios he's working for care, and he has no obligation to the WWE at the moment.

But there's no evidence that he is. He's jacked but it's more the angle of the pic than anything.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> *Pleas stop stretching out the pages. Just post a link to these pictures instead. *



Rockys so big he cant even fit on a normal page!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Johnny_XTREME said:


> It's funny and pathetic, at the same time, how many people always think that when a guy is big he must be on steroids. It's always been with Cena haters "yeah, he's so big, he must be doing steroids", now it's the same with the Rock. Have you ever considered for some guys it's much easier to gain weight and huge muscles? I wonder if all this 'juicing' talk comes from pure jealousy. Just because even if you worked out without roids your whole life and you never looked that huge doesn't mean anyone who actually looks like that is juicing. Yeah, it takes whole f'n lot of hard work, diets etc. But it's possible to do it without steroids, get over it.


Hard work gains you muscles to an extent. Genetic freak my ass, he's on roids and Cena _was_ on roids for sure. People need to stop defending them and realize. Give them a legitimate wellness test from an outside source, not a WWE one and see the results.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> He's not known as The Rock for nothing.
> 
> Seriously, he looks huge. He on something?


yep, polynesian/samoan bloodline....
could he be juicing? possibly, i don't believe he is imo


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

Punked Up said:


> Hard work gains you muscles to an extent. Genetic freak my ass, he's on roids and Cena _was_ on roids for sure. People need to stop defending them and realize. Give them a legitimate wellness test from an outside source, not a WWE one and see the results.


completely Agree with you mate. You nailed it perfectly !


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Stop crying about it...he's not on roids and you will never be able to prove that he is in any facet. [email protected] upset over something like this. Ridiculous. You should be upset that Trish Stratus married a guy who looks like a bum..not no shit like this.


----------



## johnlucas (Mar 4, 2012)

rockymark94 said:


> I doubt he's on roid considering he's been a big mother fucker since he was a teen and doesn't get injured frequently and have any major health issues like the rest of the juice monkeys.


Plus he's half-Samoan for goodness sake!
I ain't never seen a small Samoan.
They're always massive in some way or another.
Even the small ones have toned swimmer's builds.
Those people are born warriors & their builds are not a surprise.
Rock don't need to juice.
John Lucas


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Holy growth hormone Batman!


----------



## johnlucas (Mar 4, 2012)

Bluze said:


> I never said that. Obviously, The Rock put plenty of work in. He has gradually become bigger over time. But the size he is now, is impossible to attain without steroids.


Wasn't Rock over 300 pounds when he was on the defensive line for the Miami Hurricanes?
He was bigger BACK THEN than he was when he started to wrestle.
Why is it so hard to believe that he can't pack on muscle with steroids?

I understand the skepticism but do big builds ALWAYS mean steroids?
Protein supplements & other aids yes but steroids??
I don't know for sure but I don't believe Rock uses or needs steroids to build his physique.
John Lucas


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Haha, it really is incredible how many deluded, uneducated fools there are on this board when it comes to steroids.

"listen yeh rocky would neva do roids he said it himself he wudnt lie! hes ma hero hes just a genetic freak if u train hard and eats lots of chicken u can get in that shape!"

I love the man, but if you truly believe that The Rock isn't on steroids you are a fucking clueless idiot I'm afraid, simple as that.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

I swear, the same people that are saying that the Rock is NOT on steroids are probably the same people that know for a fact that Cena is on steroids.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

NathWFC said:


> Haha, *it really is incredible how many deluded, uneducated fools there are on this board when it comes to steroids.*
> 
> "listen yeh rocky would neva do roids he said it himself he wudnt lie! hes ma hero hes just a genetic freak if u train hard and eats lots of chicken u can get in that shape!"
> 
> I love the man, but if you truly believe that The Rock isn't on steroids you are a fucking clueless idiot I'm afraid, simple as that.


And fools like you are the MOST deluded and uneducated. Have you ever worked out a day in your life? It's called hard work and supplements (that are natural and AREN'T steroids). It's not like The Rock just picked up a weight set for the first time last month, the guy has been working out his whole life, he knows what he's doing and he knows how to make mass gains. Just amazes me the amount of ignorant people like you that sit around on their asses spewing bullshit on an internet forum accusing someone who works his ass off of being on steroids. The Rock works out FIVE times a week and sometimes multiple times a day. It's not impossible to get this big naturally if you work hard enough in the gym, something you obviously know nothing about.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I doubt he's on Steroids. He just seems like a bulky guy.

Besides, he's playing a Steroid abusing character, so he's probably just doing a good job of acting.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> Haha, it really is incredible how many deluded, uneducated fools there are on this board when it comes to steroids.
> 
> "listen yeh rocky would neva do roids he said it himself he wudnt lie! hes ma hero hes just a genetic freak if u train hard and eats lots of chicken u can get in that shape!"
> 
> I love the man, but if you truly believe that The Rock isn't on steroids you are a fucking clueless idiot I'm afraid, simple as that.


Show me the proof..the guy has been bulked up since he was what? 17 years old? Why the fuck are you so bothered by it now? The Rock was HUGE in 2000 too.even weighed and was more bulked up than HHH in 2000. Don't remember any crying back then?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

He looks like he just got out of the gym which is normal to look that pumped.


----------



## TLC (Sep 21, 2006)

Last week he posted this on his twitter:










Don´t know it he is on the juice (he probably is, damn what a freakin´ beast), but the guy trains hard, can´t deny it.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL. Right, a 5 day split and some extra protein and you end up like that.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> And fools like you are the MOST deluded and uneducated. Have you ever worked out a day in your life? It's called hard work and supplements (that are natural and AREN'T steroids). It's not like The Rock just picked up a weight set for the first time last month, the guy has been working out his whole life, he knows what he's doing and he knows how to make mass gains. Just amazes me the amount of ignorant people like you that sit around on their asses spewing bullshit on an internet forum accusing someone who works his ass off of being on steroids. The Rock works out FIVE times a week and sometimes multiple times a day. It's not impossible to get this big naturally if you work hard enough in the gym, something you obviously know nothing about.


I'm a fully qualified personal trainer and have been working out since I was 14, you complete fucking tool.

Honestly, do yourself a favour and just shut up because the paragraph you just wrote is embarrassing, you haven't got a clue, everything you've just said only highlights how incredibly naive you are about the subject and the fact that you quite clearly have no qualifications or any knowledge on the matter to even be discussing it.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I can't see the pic.

Was there one in the original post???


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

> The Rock works out FIVE times a week and sometimes multiple times a day. It's not impossible to get this big naturally if you work hard enough in the gym, something you obviously know nothing about.


A 5 day split is nothing. Secondly, you can't reasonably work out more than once a day without juicing. Testosterone breaks away after the 45 minute mark. Seasoned bodybuilders can get away with an hour or more. The old saying 'living in the gym' is for bullshitters or juicers. Healing is more important than pumping and if you go at it twice a day in the gym then you're being counter-productive. I don't get the point of doing it at 6am either. Thats not an ideal time to work out (Unless you're juicing). The body absorbs protein better between 12-8pm, a dedicated bodybuilder will have fast-acting protein source before and/or after working out. He reminds me on the British Bulldog in that pic - i.e. just dangerous, IRRC the Bulldog used shit they give to cows to make them grow abnormally large to sell better at the slaughterhouse.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

roadkill_ said:


> A 5 day split is nothing. Secondly, you can't reasonably work out more than once a day without juicing. Testosterone breaks away after the 45 minute mark. Seasoned bodybuilders can get away with an hour or more. The old saying 'living in the gym' is for bullshitters or juicers. Healing is more important than pumping and if you go at it twice a day in the gym then you're being counter-productive. I don't get the point of doing it at 6am either. Thats not an ideal time to work out (Unless you're juicing). The body absorbs protein better between 12-8pm, a dedicated bodybuilder will have fast-acting protein source before and/or after working out. He reminds me on the British Bulldog in that pic - i.e. just dangerous, IRRC the Bulldog used shit they give to cows to make them grow abnormally large to sell better at the slaughterhouse.


You could quite easily do a session on cardio in the morning and hit the weights in the evening hense two session in one day.

Maybe The Rock works out at 6am cause he has a REALLY FUCKING BUSY schedule.

Do you not think The Rock seems like a guy that mayn have high levels of testosterone??


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

NathWFC said:


> Haha, it really is incredible how many deluded, uneducated fools there are on this board when it comes to steroids.
> 
> "listen yeh rocky would neva do roids he said it himself he wudnt lie! hes ma hero hes just a genetic freak if u train hard and eats lots of chicken u can get in that shape!"
> 
> I love the man, but if you truly believe that The Rock isn't on steroids you are a fucking clueless idiot I'm afraid, simple as that.


This. I don't need to add anything.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

its amazing how ignorant some people are on here when it comes to working out/roids. I'm not saying that he ISN'T taking steroids, since no one really knows, but to automatically assume that he's taking roids because of a picture is retarded...as if its impossible to get like that naturally with legal supplements, a strict diet plan and the genetics that he has. For all you know he could have just been leaving the gym with a pump.

Also, he doesn't look any bigger than he has in the last year. I don't really see the difference. He's looked jacked for a while now.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

He wasent that big at Wrestlemania hes got to have used something to get that jacked. If he was still in WWE and got tested he would fail straight away. Hes defo on the roids


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

He's definitely on a huge amount of roids, especially since his weight and bodyfat are always fluctuating like mad, been like that for years, but surprisingly he seems like he's insulin a GH free, or he takes very little of it, which ain't bad for his size, although his forearms are lolworthy. Absolutely great look definitely, if you're into that kind of monster look.

I hope his name in his new movie is Rocky Coleman. Lightweight baby!


----------



## Skinner24 (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't like Rock big, I preferred his build much more in the early 00's. Being this big just doesn't look right on him.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow that is size. Wouldn't be suprised in the slightest if he was taking loads of steroids. On the other hand though,the guy has always been naturally big, and I do think it is plausible that he could get like that without them, especially considering the money he has.

That tweet he made, is he saying he works out 1 body part per WEEK? Surely he means 1 per day?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

He's pretty big right now. But, seeing as he isn't scheduled for a match for some time, who cares if he's juicing or not.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

I love the guy to bits, but even I have to admit you dont get that big since WM even your aint taking roids. I still prefer his body weight and look from early 00's. But man hes a fucking beast, even more than lesnar and goldberg.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

It is possible to get that big without steroids. Look at all the natural bodybuilders (not Mr. O stuff, that's not natural). However, I would assume the Rock is on Roids. Considering how busy he is, I doubt anyone could get in all the gym time and other stuff, while staying on an appropriate diet and getting adequate recovery time. Still, so what?


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

He doesn't look that much bigger looking at the other pics from the movie set.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

U MAD BRO's


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

NathWFC said:


> I'm a fully qualified personal trainer and have been working out since I was 14, you complete fucking tool.
> 
> Honestly, do yourself a favour and just shut up because the paragraph you just wrote is embarrassing, you haven't got a clue, everything you've just said only highlights how incredibly naive you are about the subject and the fact that you quite clearly have no qualifications or any knowledge on the matter to even be discussing it.


I actually have a doctrine in Kinesiology. (Oh, see I can make up shit and post it on an internet forum too). You're conveniently a "fully qualified personal trainer" get the fuck out of here. I don't have to shut up at all as this is a public forum and I can give my opinions on the subject whether you agree with them or not. Your whole premise for posting in this whole ordeal is that you think The Rock cannot get that big without steroids. I'm not even a Rock mark, I'm just saying that I think due to his genetics and how much he works in the gym that it's possible for him to get that big without steroids. That's my opinion. If you don't like it, I don't give a fuck. You can take your "personal trainer qualification" and shove it up your ass for all I care.


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

I call steroids. Dude wasn't that big at WM.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I call bad camera angle.


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I call bad camera angle.


Is that a joke!? Is it even humanly possible to put on that much muscle in one month?


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> Dude looks to be even bigger than before. Looks about 280


Steroids are a helluva drug.

No way he gets that much more muscle since April 2. Roid user.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Bolts91 said:


> Is that a joke!? Is it even humanly possible to put on that much muscle in one month?












He looks the same as he did at Mania. 

That picture was a day ago and he looks in the same shape he was 3 weeks ago.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> I actually have a doctrine in Kinesiology. (Oh, see I can make up shit and post it on an internet forum too). You're conveniently a "fully qualified personal trainer" get the fuck out of here. I don't have to shut up at all as this is a public forum and I can give my opinions on the subject whether you agree with them or not. Your whole premise for posting in this whole ordeal is that you think The Rock cannot get that big without steroids. I'm not even a Rock mark, I'm just saying that I think due to his genetics and how much he works in the gym that it's possible for him to get that big without steroids. That's my opinion. If you don't like it, I don't give a fuck. You can take your "personal trainer qualification" and shove it up your ass for all I care.


Haha, believe what you want son, I know what my profession is and I know what I'm talking about, whereas no matter what way you look at it, you're still just spewing an absolute steaming pile of uneducated shit and making yourself look more and more clueless on the subject. (Y)


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Its the camera angle, other pictures have him looking exactly the same as at mania.


----------



## avais100 (Oct 9, 2011)

its the angle of the picture and it was probably just after hes worked out so he looks pumped


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

LOL. Steroids. Can't wait for the day when Rock admits his drug use, all the Rock fans will look like idiots.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Roided to the gills, like late WCW Macho Man. Or even worse...


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

At least Savage admitted using roids, as far back as the 80s when he said it on tv.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Here To There said:


> LOL. Steroids. Can't wait for the day when Rock admits his drug use, all the Rock fans will look like idiots.


Oh yea, like using steroids is the worst thing that you can do.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

CMB23 said:


> Oh yea, like using steroids is the worst thing that you can do.


This. Everybody is taking steroids, but it's always those that actually make effective use of them as in great training and diet like The Rock that get bashed for it. If it was so easy, everybody would look like him. Not to mention I bet he has tons of medication and a great PCT to cancel most of its unhealthy effects anyways.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone who thinks Rock has got all that muscle quickly the natural way are deluded. Rock is on steroids for sure just looking at that pic screams steroids. For a smart man like Dwayne I thought he would have the sense to stay away from steroids considering whats happend to past wrestlers who have died from them. Hope he isnt abusing them to get all these movie roles. I hope Vince tests him before he lets him back in WWE for whatever he does next in WWE as it would be very bad for business if Rock got caught drugged up


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

Remember Rock's genetics and how big his father was, its not all steroids.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Anyone who thinks Rock has got all that muscle quickly the natural way are deluded. Rock is on steroids for sure just looking at that pic screams steroids. For a smart man like Dwayne I thought he would have the sense to stay away from steroids considering whats happend to past wrestlers who have died from them. Hope he isnt abusing them to get all these movie roles. I hope Vince tests him before he lets him back in WWE for whatever he does next in WWE as it would be very bad for business if Rock got caught drugged up


he didn't gain more muscles he still the same since we last saw him in the ring
he already said he still 260 and he is trying to stay in this weight for the future
the dams pic was taken from a stupid angle i already posted several pics for him he clearly didn't change much since april 1
if some people here ignoring all those pics and still commenting on the one in the op it is their problem and every person is free to believe whatever he believe


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

here is a pic with chris rock yesterday
does he really look bigger than one month ago?









and this is a pic just before mania


----------



## Johnny_XTREME (Feb 28, 2012)

He's not bigger, he's probably the same weight as he was on WM. Two things: camera angle and tank top. How can y'all not see it? Instead you all go bashing on the Great One, like he even needs to use steroids. You can perfectly see the difference when you look at that first picture, and the picture posted few posts before in tight, black tank top. First one is loose, and is very thin on the upper part so you can see more of his chest and shoulders. It's just a thing they did to make him look bigger which he needs if he's playing a bodybuilder in this new movie. In the second one, in a regular, tight black tank top he looks exactly the same as he did at WM. Surprised? Still, it's amazing how much can be changed in someone's look by just giving him different clothes to wear and taking a picture from different camera angle.


----------



## hollaifyahearme (Apr 25, 2012)

this is my first post on wrestling forums, and there probably wasn't a more appealing subject to comment on than the most recent picture of The Rock. It is pretty clear that the bloke is on steroids. Anyone who has any knowledge of The Rock's appearance up until his recent comeback will realise this. You are therefore either delusional or blinded by love if you disagree with the general consensus that he is using.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Holy ahit! The guy must be taking for steroids for breakfast, lunch and dinner. Damn Huge.

This pretty much proves WWE wellness policy is shit. Top roided up stars like the rock never fail the tests.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

the rock had gyno surgery in 2000 from steroids


but yup, clearly hes natural now right? lolno


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> He looks the same as he did at Mania.
> 
> That picture was a day ago and he looks in the same shape he was 3 weeks ago.


This. He really doesn't look different at all.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

itsmadness said:


> the rock had gyno surgery in 2000 from steroids
> 
> 
> but yup, clearly hes natural now right? lolno


 I thought he had the gyno surgery in 1999 to remove the fat from his bitch tits? Never knew steroid played a factor in it you have any sources?


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

he's just getting ready for Brock next year.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

rockymark94 said:


> I thought he had the gyno surgery in 1999 to remove the fat from his bitch tits? Never knew steroid played a factor in it you have any sources?


Its bullshit. 

He had surgery to remove fat from his moobs.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Damn he looks bigger!!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

can the op post other pics we posted for the rock recently?

ot atleast close the stupid thread since some people still ignoring every post with the other pics


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

"*sees someone with big muscles* that guy is clearly using steroids!"

Idiots.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

WTF, this is crazy. He looks like he's on roids.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

hes playing a bodybuilder... dudes gotta look ripped.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

rockymark94 said:


> I thought he had the gyno surgery in 1999 to remove the fat from his bitch tits? Never knew steroid played a factor in it you have any sources?


he got the boob fat as a result of roids. he did the roids when playing football and maybe start of wwe, u can search it. 

do u really think he would take them again and risk getting man boobs again?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

That's total BS


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Rock316AE will know if that story is true.

Fire away, 316AE.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Rock316AE will know if that story is true.
> 
> Fire away, 316AE.


I'm sorry but that sig is :lmao


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Woah, he looks jacked up like never before! #BootsToAsses.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

He's on that Scott Steiner


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I've never heard that he got man boobs from steroids. A lot of people with Samoan blood get manboobs, it's kinda part of their heritage for whatever reason. 


But yes, it's pretty clear he's on the juice and mindless marks are just crying about it with idiotic talking points like "Oh, just because he's muscular, he has to be using steroids huh?"

No idiots, there's a difference between being muscular and being as big as The Rock is these days despite being in his 40s [Lower natural testosterone than you had in your 20s].


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I believe that is because the film he is shooting right now Pain & Gain is about two bodybuilders who are the leaders of an extortion and kidnapping plot. Don't know how good it will be as it is being directed by Michael Bay.


micheal bay? I'll pass, i would have a better chance of living by sticking a crowbar down my throat than a micheal bay film being good excluding transformers (2nd one wasn't really that good, haven't seen the 3rd one yet)


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I've never heard that he got man boobs from steroids. A lot of people with Samoan blood get manboobs, it's kinda part of their heritage for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> But yes, it's pretty clear he's on the juice and mindless marks are just crying about it with idiotic talking points like "Oh, just because he's muscular, he has to be using steroids huh?"
> ...












He doesn't even look that big. Certainly not the level of the first pic. Again, camera angle.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

Johnny_XTREME said:


> It's funny and pathetic, at the same time, how many people always think that when a guy is big he must be on steroids. It's always been with Cena haters "yeah, he's so big, he must be doing steroids", now it's the same with the Rock. Have you ever considered for some guys it's much easier to gain weight and huge muscles? I wonder if all this 'juicing' talk comes from pure jealousy. Just because even if you worked out without roids your whole life and you never looked that huge doesn't mean anyone who actually looks like that is juicing. Yeah, it takes whole f'n lot of hard work, diets etc. But it's possible to do it without steroids, get over it.


This.

I mean, it goes with everything in life. One of my best friends gains weight easily and it takes him days at the gym to lose a couple of pounds. His younger brother and myself have the opposite problem. We could eat for days and not gain any weight. People are DIFFERENT! Just because some people need help getting big doesn't mean that others have the same problem.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

^Nah, it's mostly ignorant people who don't know that the biggest natural bodybuilders on stage are about 190 lbs, and up to 230 lbs in the offseason when they are considerably fatter than Rock in those pictures. Those people have better genetics, better supplementation, and their whole lifestyle is dedicated around bodybuilding. A random moviestar ain't gonna surpass the biggest genetic freaks by far, while doing movies and waking up at three in the morning and skipping meals left and right due to the busy schedule.


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

Loudness said:


> ^Nah, it's mostly ignorant people who don't know that the biggest natural bodybuilders on stage are about 190 lbs, and up to 230 lbs in the offseason when they are considerably fatter than Rock in those pictures. Those people have better genetics, better supplementation, and their whole lifestyle is dedicated around bodybuilding. A random moviestar ain't gonna surpass the biggest genetic freaks by far, while doing movies and waking up at three in the morning and skipping meals left and right due to the busy schedule.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Given his parents ethnicity it was the perfect storm genetic wise for him to hve that body.

Lucky bastard


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

:lmao at this thread. Bunch of kids sitting behind their screens pretending to know something they never did in their life. Pitiful.

Rock is half black half Samoan, the best genetics a man can get to build his body, add to that the Rock has the best supplements and workout trainers in the world in Hollywood, they designed to lose and gain weight/muscle in specific periods of time to get a movie role, it's in their contract. Now that's a general talk to actors, let alone The Rock, a man who at 12 was bigger than his entire school that people thought he was a security guy there. Very rare to find a naturally gifted athlete on his level at his size, Lesnar and Rock are two rare guys that at their size could move like they're half that and be agile as hell, that's a quality you born with, this for example, at 14 **he bench press 400lbs**:

6:45





That's what a beast is, all natural. As for the pic, he looks bigger because of the angle, you know, that's why he's a Hollywood actor and just won action star of the decade. If you look at his twitter, the guy never sleeps, a gym is just as important to him as the role, he trains like a machine and that's the results. Save the frustration.


----------



## TheBrit (Mar 24, 2012)

Aloverssoulz said:


> He's not on steroids. Last time he was he ended up having to have an op for his man boobs that grew
> 
> He just has the genes for it. He wouldn't risk his health for a movie role. At least one like Pain and Gain.


No. He had surgery to reduce overdeveloped breast tissue. That's a genetic thing, not a steroids thing.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*I don't know much about steroids, so I won't pretend I do.
But i really do doubt the rock would go anywhere near that stuff, he's not stupid.*


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> :lmao at this thread. Bunch of kids sitting behind their screens pretending to know something they never did in their life. Pitiful.
> 
> Rock is half black half Samoan, the best genetics a man can get to build his body, add to that the Rock has the best supplements and workout trainers in the world in Hollywood, they designed to lose and gain weight/muscle in specific periods of time to get a movie role, it's in their contract. Now that's a general talk to actors, let alone The Rock, a man who at 12 was bigger than his entire school that people thought he was a security guy there. Very rare to find a naturally gifted athlete on his level at his size, Lesnar and Rock are two rare guys that at their size could move like they're half that and be agile as hell, that's a quality you born with, this for example, at 14 **he bench press 400lbs**:
> 
> ...


here's ronnie coleman in grade 10










and heres ronnie at the mr olympia 










guess hes natty too. just good genetics huh?

lold at the part where you say "the guy never sleeps" u build muscle outside of the gym you fucking retard. thats even more proof he juices since he probably barley gets any rest at night. 

lold again at you thinking a multi milliondollar actor isnt going to juice for a movie completely about bodybuilding. the film production is probably even supplying it to him and mark walberg just for the movie

dumb wwe fans that know nothing about bodybuilding should stop sucking there heros dick about steroid use. chances are you have probably never been to a gym in your life



try asking a forum like getbig about how you think the rock is natural, my god i cant imagine how big of a moron they would think you are


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

His body looked f*cking Goldberg/Batista in the 1st pic. 
Damn! Even larger than he's on WM which happened only 3weeks+ ago.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

Rofl at all of the jealousy by Rock haters in this thread. Who cares if he took steroids anyway? It doesn't matter, he's the greatest superstar of all time, and the greatest action star of the last decade. Something Austin could never achieve. Haters gon hate.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DAMN.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

He is jacked and theres no way thats natural


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Rebel said:


> *I don't know much about steroids, so I won't pretend I do.*


*

I doubt many of us on here do either.

Well, nothing else to see here ... until his next picture comes out of course.*


----------

